# shipwreck...u own both a p99c and p99 standard?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

which gun do u like better???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The P99c is my conceal carry gun. When carrying a gun - its the length of the grip that makes it harder to conceal. The grip is what sticks out from your waist. I had a Glock 26 for 8 years until I "discovered" the P99 last year and ditched the Glock 26. So, for concealed carry, I like guns that size.

But for fun to shoot, accuracy, feeling best in the hand - the fullsize is where its at.

Heck, I got my compact P99 in Oct 05. I have 862 rounds thru it. I got my fullsize P99 A/S on June 29, 2006. In 6 months, I already have over 1500 rounds thru it. And, my SW99 was bought in Nov 05. I have almost 1400 rounds thru it.

So, while I love the compact P99 better than any other compact gun - the fullsize models are my fav  - I can shoot my SW99 and P99 A/S fullsize as well or better than I can a 1911 govt model  :smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ship..you make very valid points and i will be a poorer man because of that..
i may have to buy both ..not at once..but your points are well taken. i did not consider the compact version prior to starting this thread but as a concealed carry...the compact would be ideal.. 

btw.....what magazine capacity comes with the compact and standard? for retail..not law enforcement??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> ship..you make very valid points and i will be a poorer man because of that..
> i may have to buy both ..not at once..but your points are well taken. i did not consider the compact version prior to starting this thread but as a concealed carry...the compact would be ideal..
> 
> btw.....what magazine capacity comes with the compact and standard? for retail..not law enforcement??


Compact has a 10 round mag in 9mm.

The fullsize comes with a 15 round mag. But, S&W makes a 16 round mag for the SW99 that will work in the P99 fine.

Supposedly, Walther stopping using the 16 round mags because if the mags are left loaded over a long time, the 16 rounders had extra stress on the springs and had reliability problems. Going to 15 supposedly fixed it.

There are minor variations between the followers that Walther and S&W uses, from what I have read. For whatever reason, S&W still makes the 16 rounders. I have 2 of them, but generally only load them up to 15 unless I am at the range.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Ship got me started on Walther. I have a P99c and like it very much. Does jump a bit when you shoot it though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Ship got me started on Walther. I have a P99c and like it very much. Does jump a bit when you shoot it though.


Yes, the recoil is more on the compact than the fullsize - a side affect of the size. Despite the compact having a little bit more recoil than a Glock 26, its more acurate for me.

I typically need a 4" gun to shoot very well at 7 yards and further, but I do pretty well with the compact. Much better than I do with a Glock 26. And, I've seen people who can shoot better than I can clean up at 25 yards with that little P99c! :numbchuck:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I have both, and agree with Shipwreck - I got the compact first, and that made me want the fullsize too - fullsize is easier to shoot, but the compact is no slouch either.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a P99c QA for about six months but sold it to get the money for the P99c AS I have on order. Didn't like the QA enough to keep it. The compact is great for concealed carry, but I still prefer the full size.


----------

